# The Masked Ball - From the Met



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Just had an enjoyable evening watching Verdi's Masked Ball at the cinema. It was very good - well sung, played and directed. It's not an Opera I'd come across before. It cost 20 quid a ticket - the ROH is a bit cheaper (in the UK anyway). There were only 8 people in the cinema, so I'm not sure if this live performance at the cinema will last (ballet & theatre seem to do better) so go whilst you can.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I heard most of it on the radio today, and it sounded to me that the tenor was a little under powered. Other wise, I thought it was a very nice performance.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm saving up for Parsifal in the spring. 20 pounds sounds a bit steep, but it's cheep compared to the price of seats in the Met theatre.


----------

